# White Plains 4/17



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Who's going? I'll be there... I'll have SI tads available for very cheap if anyone is interested.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be there vending. Will have lots of frogs and insect cultures.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm considering it. I have 4 luecs 2 month ootw. I'm also thinking of picking up 2 exo's, depends on what bj is bringing and how much there asking.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be vending across from glass cages. Will have lots of frogs and feeders. I have 3 exos that are 12x12x18. They are slightly used. Only one had some treefrogs. If anyone is interested, pm me and we can work out a price or trade.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> I will be vending across from glass cages. Will have lots of frogs and feeders. I have 3 exos that are 12x12x18. They are slightly used. Only one had some treefrogs. If anyone is interested, pm me and we can work out a price or trade.


Any isopods?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I should have dwarf white and Spanish orange.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Any one going from Brooklyn I can hitch with?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Things I have to sell:
-I have about 20 one week old SI tads that I can sell together for $75. 
-I can also throw together a vine package with Bolivian Wandering Jew, Ficus Pumila, and Pellonia 'Waffle' for $20 if anyone wants that. I could also toss in some Christmas Moss and such. 
-This isn't frog related, but I have tons of Endler Guppy fry that I can sell for $5 each. Less $ each if you buy more. 
-3 bags of excelsior for $3 each, $7 for all 3 bags
-Freshly started spring cultures - Colombella or Podura (Blue) - on a really good mix... $5 each - 4 avail. 

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd rather buy the 3 bags of excelsior separately.  


Mitch said:


> Things I have to sell:
> -I have about 20 one week old SI tads that I can sell together for $75.
> -I can also throw together a vine package with Bolivian Wandering Jew, Ficus Pumila, and Pellonia 'Waffle' for $20 if anyone wants that. I could also toss in some Christmas Moss and such.
> -This isn't frog related, but I have tons of Endler Guppy fry that I can sell for $5 each. Less $ each if you buy more.
> ...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

edwing206 said:


> I'd rather buy the 3 bags of excelsior separately.


Haha, wow, I guess my math isn't too great. Make that $7 for all 3 bags... Edited my post. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Things I have to sell:
> -I have about 20 one week old SI tads that I can sell together for $75.
> -I can also throw together a vine package with Bolivian Wandering Jew, Ficus Pumila, and Pellonia 'Waffle' for $20 if anyone wants that. I could also toss in some Christmas Moss and such.
> -This isn't frog related, but I have tons of Endler Guppy fry that I can sell for $5 each. Less $ each if you buy more.
> ...


You selling the tads in smaller numbers or only as a single group?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Qfrogs said:


> You selling the tads in smaller numbers or only as a single group?


I could split it in half... 10 for $35. But other then that, I'd rather not make the group any smaller. I have older tads too (almost have back legs) - 3 for $35, 5 for $45, 10 for $80


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

All 20 young tads sold. Older ones still available along with everything else.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry I'm taking over this entire thread but...

-Bag o' Bolivian Wandering Jew cuttings $10... about 10 cuttings!


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there with a bunch of feeders including pinhead crickets, fruitflies (hydei and melanogaster), springtails (Tomocerus, Podura, Sinella and Folsomia), isopods (dwarf white and dwarf striped) and bean beetles. For larger herps I'll have crickets, hornworms, superworms, waxworms, phoenix worms, mealworms, nightcrawlers, butterworms and frozen rodents. See you all there!

Dave


----------

